# Calling ZMAN.



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I've noticied you posting here from time to time and I need some advice. I am working with Microctenopoma ansorgii. You wrote an article awhile back that is floating around the web. That article has more info about these little guys than anything I have found. That makes you the EXPERT. 
First question... Any way to id sex, other than more striking color? How about finnage? I have seven, all housed in a 20 long. The largest is about 2" and has the male coloration and longer unpaired fins. Pretty sure that one is a male. A couple of others have the bulging abdomen of females. All the others are pretty much the same. I wonder if I have a dominant male? Behavior doesn't seem as you described for yours. There is a little pushing and shoving but nothing serious and all seven of mine are out in the open and very active. Meeting me at the top at feeding time etc. Not shy at all. 

Were you ever able to determine if the parents eat their own fry? I read somewhere that they didn't. I wonder if I were to take the obvious male and one of the females and put them in a 10 alone. Do you think that would be a better breeding strategy than leaving them all together? If they don't eat their fry, I could just leave them until I could see the fry. My eyes are not what they used to be. I would really like to get these fish to spawn for me... Thanks in advance for any advise.
Ron


----------

